# Office 2000 SP3 arbeitet unterschiedlich unter Win 2000 und XP



## Tim C. (1. April 2004)

Ich dachte ja zuerst, auf dem Windows XP Laptop wäre ein anderes Office, als auf dem Windows 2000 Laptop, aber ein Blick in Info hat definitiv geklärt, dass beides Office 2000 SP-3 ist. Jetzt ist es aber so, dass die Powerpoint Dateien, die auf dem alten Laptop mit Windows 2000 problemlos laufen, auf dem neuen Laptop mit Windows XP nicht mehr gehen.
Nicht mehr gehen ist übertrieben, aber fast alle eingebundenen Videos werden nicht mehr angezeigt, sondern es befindet sich nur ein weisser(oder wars schwarz?) Platzhalter in der Größe des Videos an der Stelle.

Hat irgendwer eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## Norbert Eder (1. April 2004)

Kann es sein, dass die Videos nur verlinkt sind und nicht als Objekt in der Präsentation sind? Das würde nämlich bedeuten, dass die Videos aus dem Filesystem aufgerufen werden und Du diese auf Deinen Laptop kopieren musst ....

mfG,
Nitro


----------



## Amethyst (1. April 2004)

Hallo Tim,

war das ohne das SP3 vorher ok?

Sonst könnte es daran liegen. dass Office (egal welche Version) bei bestimmten Aktionen Admin-Rechte verlangt, die aber unter Windows XP nur eingeschränkt vorhanden sind. Das heißt, wenn Du als Hauptbenutzer eingeloggt bist, leider nicht alles funktioniert und zwar immer dann nicht, wenn Office das Windows-System braucht.

Das ist ein Riesenproblem in einer Firma in der ich ab und an arbeite. Die stellen grad auf Win XP um und mußten jetzt zunächst mal allen Usern mit Win XP Adminrechte geben, obwohl das nicht gewollt ist. Ist übrigens nicht nur bei Office so, sondern betrifft auch Lotus Notes z.B.

Gruß Amethyst


----------



## Tim C. (1. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von nitronic _
> *Kann es sein, dass die Videos nur verlinkt sind und nicht als Objekt in der Präsentation sind? Das würde nämlich bedeuten, dass die Videos aus dem Filesystem aufgerufen werden und Du diese auf Deinen Laptop kopieren musst ....
> 
> mfG,
> Nitro *


Die Verzeichnisstruktur und die Daten sind auf beiden Rechnern genau gleich, da sie 1:1 adaptiert wurden.



> *Sonst könnte es daran liegen. dass Office (egal welche Version) bei bestimmten Aktionen Admin-Rechte verlangt, die aber unter Windows XP nur eingeschränkt vorhanden sind. Das heißt, wenn Du als Hauptbenutzer eingeloggt bist, leider nicht alles funktioniert und zwar immer dann nicht, wenn Office das Windows-System braucht.*


Der User hat lokale Adminrechte.

Und nein auf dem alten Laptop wo es lief, war es ja auch Office 2000 SP3.


----------



## zippir (1. April 2004)

Wie sieht es mit Codecs aus? Kann gut sein, dass der Codec der Videos auf dem neuen Laptop mit XP nicht installiert ist.


----------



## Tim C. (1. April 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von zippir _
> *Wie sieht es mit Codecs aus? Kann gut sein, dass der Codec der Videos auf dem neuen Laptop mit XP nicht installiert ist. *


Mal ehrlich, es sind keine Codec Packs installiert gewesen und von Hause aus kommt doch WIndows XP mit viel mehr Codecs daher, als Windows 2000.
Außerdem kann ich die Videos im Windows Media Player so ohne Probleme abspielen, nur in Powerpoint will er nicht.


----------



## Slizzzer (11. März 2005)

MS bietet für einige Office-Produkte spezielle Patches im Zusammenhang mit XP SP2 an. Vielleicht liegt es wieder am bösen SP2  .


----------

